# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Pyetje për excel?

## spike

si behet hijezimi i qendres se ekselit

----------


## valdetshala

> si behet hijezimi i qendres se ekselit


Hijezimi i qendrës se Programit Excel(eksel)?????? nuk po muj me kuptu kursesi.....

----------


## Mr-Bledi

s;po te kuptoj!  :ngerdheshje:

----------

